# Bose Anlage flott machen



## |L1n3 (12. August 2017)

Hi!
Wir haben im Wohnzimmer seit bestimmt über 20 Jahren ne Bose 5.1 Anlage stehen. Receiver ist ein Lifestyle 5 Music Center und Lautsprechersystem glaube ein Acoustimass 9 (oder vllt doch der Vorgänger, hab nicht nach geschaut, nur von Fotos her).
Die Lautsprecher sind noch super und funktionieren tadellos. Front left und Rear Left sind durch fest installierte Sony Boxen ersetzt (solche großen Vollspektrum teile, überbleibsel vom Plattenspieler), der rest sind die originalen Satelliten.
Nur der Receiver macht mucken, CD Player geht garnicht, FM Empfang geht manchmal garnicht, bzw. braucht er am Anfang erstmal einige Minuten bevor Musik kommt, obwohl die Frequenz gefunden wurde. Außerdem hab ich nur einen Stereo Aux-In, würde aber gerne den Digitalen Ausgang vom TV auch dort drauf legen, oder besser direkt vom Sat-Receiver und Blu-Ray Player einzeln?

Meine Frage wäre jetzt: Durch welchen modernen Receiver lässt sich die Lifestyle 5 ersetzen? Wieder Bose wäre am Besten (falls man die überhaupt einzeln bekommen kann) oder evtl auch was anderes.
Anforderungen wären: CD-Player, FM-Tuner, DAB Empfang wäre auch super, evtl. auch Internet-Radio und natürlich digitale sowie analoge AUX-Eingänge. Mir wäre am liebsten wenn man nicht den HDMI durchschleifen müssten, weil der Fernseher meistens solo läuft, also mit den internen Lautsprecher, die Anlage wird nur beim gemeinsamen Film schauen zugeschaltet, d.h. ich will nicht immer den Receiver anschalten müssen um normal Fernsehen zu schauen.
Passt ein neuer Receiver überhaupt zu dem Acoustimass? Die sind ja untereinander bloss mit 2 Cinch Steckern verbunden und noch einem Klinkenstecker, keine Ahnung was da übertragen wird, aber analog kanns ja nicht sein bei ner 6CH Anlage.
Hier auf dem Bild hab ich mal umrandet was bei meiner Lifestyle 5 angeschlossen ist: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe Ihr könnt mir hier helfen!


----------



## time-machine (13. August 2017)

Lautsprecher sind alle analog oder meinst du den übertragungsweg per lichtleiterkabel?
Nur ein gut gemeinter rat, falls es das Budget zulässt, kauf dir nie wieder so ein blödsinn wie bose. Mit HI-FI hat diese Firma nicht viel am Hut.
Schau dich bei nubert,canton,B&W, KEF,Klipsch, elac mal um.
Als zuspieler onkyo,Denon,yamaha oder pioneer
Ich denke damit wärst du besser beraten als mit Bose denn die kleinen würfel mögen zwar für bose gewohnte ohren gut klingen, dies liegt aber auch daran weil bose hörer noch nie in den Genuss kamen mal ein richtiges audio setup zu hören
Zumindest nur die wenigsten.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## |L1n3 (13. August 2017)

Also den ersten Satz versteh ich nicht? Was soll die Frage? Ich suche einen modernen Receiver, der mit der Anlage zusammenspielt. Alle Lautsprecher sind am Subwoofer angeschlossen. Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, sind Subwoofer und Receiver nur mit einem Satz Cinch Stecker (einmal weiss und einmal rot) und einem Klinkenstecker (der in der unteren grünen Buchse steckt).
Bin auch nicht so Hi-Fi besessen, dass ich für 1000te € irgendwelche Premium-Lautsprecher kaufen will, keine Ahnung warum es damals die Bose wurde, wie gesagt das ding ist 20 Jahre alt und ich bin 25.

Also Bitte lasst uns auf die Kernfrage konzentrieren: Gibts überhaupt Receiver, die sich damit koppeln lassen, sodass die auch kommunizieren. Glaube Volume und Lautsprecher Setup wird alles am Sub abgewickelt und nur vom Receiver von der Fernbedienung (Die ich übrigens mal für schlappe 144€ gebraucht ersetzen musste) empfangen und weitergeleitet. Warscheinlich über dieses Klinkenkabel. So hier hört aber mein Fachwissen über solche Dinge auf, daher mein Thread hier. Das Audiosignal selbst muss ja auch irgendwie codiert übertragen werden, schliesslich wird für die 6CH Anlage nur ein 2CH Cinchkabel benutzt, oder ist der Receiver rein Stereo und am Verstärker wird Upmixed? Meine Sorge ist ja, dass wenn ich da einen beliebigen Receiver dranhänge, alle Systemfeatures nicht mehr funktionieren. Dann könnte ich sogar die Volume nur am Drehknopf am Subwoofer einstellen, das wäre ja nichts. Oder gibts für die Kommunikation einen Übertragungsstandard?


----------



## time-machine (13. August 2017)

Wie du schon festgestellt hast, werden die 6ch über den tiefmitteltöner, den bose seltsamerweise subwoofer nennt an den lifestyle sngeschlossen, und dieser wandelt das signal.
Du kannst die würfel an einer anlage anschließen aber dann wirst du auch feststellen dass ohne die bose elektronik, die ls einfach nur schrecklich klingen. Dann hast du noch das prob das du den tiefmitteltöner nicht angeschlossen bekommst und laut aufdrehen würde ich die teile sowieso nicht da die frequenzweiche bei bose der reine witz ist.
Ich würde eher versuchen die ls fürn schmalen taler zu verkaufen und 2 standboxen kaufen.
Klingt jedenfalls besser als die dinger an nem avr zu betreiben. Was zwar möglich ist, aber da zeigen die dann ihr wahres gesicht was meiner Einschätzung nach, nicht zu empfehlen ist.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pedi (13. August 2017)

kurz und knapp: nein, zu deinen boselautsprecher passt kein herkömmlicher avreceiver, da diese gewöhnliche laustsprecherausgänge haben.


----------



## time-machine (14. August 2017)

Er könnte die kabel umkonfektionieren lassen, was ihm aber nicht viel bringen wird da das bassmodul fehlt dass die trennfrequenz an die cubes verteilt. D.h wenn er pech hat knallen ihn die cubes durch. Er könnte natürlich auch ein sub dazu schalten und die frequenzweiche aus dem bassmodul ausbauen.(weniger gute idee)
Ohne die weiche würden somit auch die bässe an die kleinen cubes weiter gegeben.
Das halten die niemals aus.
Möglich wäre es die anzuschließen, der TE müsste sich aber dafür gut mit frequenzen seines av Receivers auskennen um die boxen längerfristig nutzen zu wollen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pedi (14. August 2017)

diesen aufwand sind diese brüllwürfel nicht wert.
am besten bei ebay oder noch besser bei ebaykleinanzeigen nach gebrauchten receivern und boxen schauen, im idealfall anhören ,bezahlen und mitnehmen.
da der TE relativ anspruchslos zu sein scheint, sollte da was zu finden sein.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. August 2017)

Wenn du einen originalen Bose Receiver bekommst (vlt. auch gebraucht), dann kannst du den nehmen und deine Anlage weiter betreiben. Aber wie schon die Vorredner hier schreiben geht da mit Fremdgeräten eher nichts. Allenfalls mit viel Aufwand und Knowhow.

D.h. du bräuchtest um weiter ein Suround Set betreiben zu können sowohl neue Boxen, als auch einen neuen AVR. Wenn du deine Anforderungen und räumlichen Gegebenheiten beschreibst, dann kann man da auch was empfehlen. Speziell was die Boxen angeht ist das sehr wichtig. 

Bei nem AVR ist in den unteren und mittleren Preisklassen eher entscheidend ob alle Anschlüsse die man braucht dran sind und ob einem das Design gefällt. Klanglich geben sich die innerhalb einer Preisklasse nicht viel. Die Boxen sind da wesentlich entscheidender. EInfach zu sagen "nimm 2 Standboxen" wie time-machine ist da komplett am Thema vorbei...

Auch dieses überzogene Bose bashing ist völlig fehl am Platz, die haben ihre Berechtigung aber eben den Nachteil ähnlich wie Apple Produkte völlig proprietäre Schnittstellen zu verwenden, so dass man sich mit anderen Geräten immer schwer tut oder eben spezifizierte Teile kaufen muss. Dazu kommt noch der nüchtern betrachtet zu hohe Preis (wie bei Apple halt auch).
Denen aber jegliche Ahnung abzuerkennen ist geradezu lächerlich! Die Firma hat mit Innovationen in vielerlei Hinsicht Hifi geprägt, zig Patente zeugen davon und Nachahmer gibts es genug - viele davon wirklich schlecht. Die oben genanneten Boxenhersteller dürften zusammen weniger Umsatz haben wie der Entwicklungsetat von Bose. Da ist ein Haufen Knowhow da...


----------



## pedi (14. August 2017)

Amar ist sicher ein helles köpfchen, aber die produkte sind für das gebotene schlicht zu teuer.


----------



## Zappaesk (14. August 2017)

pedi schrieb:


> Amar ist sicher ein helles köpfchen, aber die produkte sind für das gebotene schlicht zu teuer.



Deswegen mein Vergleich mit Apple. Proprietäres System für viel Geld... Wobei es im Kleinstboxen Bereich schon einen Haufen schlechtere Systeme gibt. D.h. wenn im Anforderungskatalog "unauffällig" und "unkompliziert" steht und man keine Lust auf Umbaumaßnahmen hat, dann ist Bose nicht die allerschlechteste Lösung.

Wobei das mit dem "teuer" nur im Konsumer Hifi Bereich gilt, im Automotive und PA Sektor gilt das so nicht - um nur mal 2 Bereiche heraus zu greifen.


----------



## time-machine (14. August 2017)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die oben genanneten Boxenhersteller dürften zusammen weniger Umsatz haben wie der Entwicklungsetat von Bose. Da ist ein Haufen Knowhow da...



Ich gehe jetzt mal nicht davon aus dass du den letzten Punkt auch belegen kannst?Bose hat bei vielen Leuten die nicht soviel Ahnung/erfahrung im HI-FI bereich haben, einen exzellenten Ruf.
Warum dies so ist, bedarf nur ein wenig recherche.Das unternehmen steckt mehr ins Marketing der Produkte als in die Qualität dieser brüllwürfel zu investieren. Egal in welche Zeitung man früher geblickt hat, readers digest, bild der frau, bunte und wie die sich alle nennen, überall gab es werbung von Bose.Dies muss miteinkalkuliert werden was natürlich zur folge hat dass man abstriche bei der Qualität hat.
Die Menschen verbinden bose mit referenz lautsprechern, hifi pionier, oberklasse soundsystem.

Genau das hat bose geschafft und ist die einzige Innovation. Den menschen psychologisch konditioniert, bose als Oberklasse Hersteller zu definieren.

Ich sehe werbung von canton, klipsch, nubert um einige zu nennen, nur in fachzeitschriften und dort macht es auch sinn.
Jeder hifi hersteller könnte mehr werbung schalten, doch dann muss man auch an der Qualität sparen.
Meine canton haben 5 Jahre Garantie 
auf bose gibt es nichtmal die hälfte, dazu plastikchassis und propietäres system.

BTT/ ich meinte nicht irgenwelche standboxen, der TE sollte sich die natürlich anhören und schauen welches klangbild ihm zusagt. AVR gibt es schon sehr günstig und er braucht ja jetzt nicht ne 9.2 Endstufe.




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## |L1n3 (14. August 2017)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wenn du einen originalen Bose Receiver bekommst (vlt. auch gebraucht), dann kannst du den nehmen und deine Anlage weiter betreiben. Aber wie schon die Vorredner hier schreiben geht da mit Fremdgeräten eher nichts. Allenfalls mit viel Aufwand und Knowhow.



Aha! Wenigstens sagt mal einer was zum Thema. Bin ja froh, dass mir leute hier zu meinem Problem antworten und sich Gedanken machen. Aber irgendwie schiesst hier (fast) jeder am Thema vorbei.
Da ich nun weiss, dass ich diese schei** proprietären Schnittstellen brauch oder ich das ganze LS-System aufm Müll schmeissen kann, was nicht meine Absicht ist, eigentlich wollte ich das ganze ja nur wieder nutzbar machen, weil außer damit Stereo vom Fernseher über den AUX-In zu hören geht ja momentan nicht. Jetzt wäre noch rauszufinden: kann ich einen neuen (oder nen gebrauchten)  Bose receiver nehmen und den da dran hängen? Sprechen die noch das gleiche "Protokoll"? Haben die Schnittstellen zur Kommunikation denn nen Handelsnamen, mit dem ich das ergooglen könnte? Hab da bisher irgendwie nichts brauchbares gefunden.

Achja an alle, die mir nen AVR samt komplett neuer LS-Anlage empfehlen wollen: 1. Will ich soviel geld garnicht ausgeben 2. Wird mit der Anlage in 90% der Fälle ordinäres FM-Radio beim Hausputz gehört, also brauch ich bestimmt keine Imax-würdige Edel-Anlage. Natürlich soll in Zukunft dann natürlich auch mal Material aus Digitaler Quelle sein, aber das wird dann wohl handelsüblicher DolbyDigital 5.1 von irgend ner 10€ Blu-Ray sein. 3. Eigentlich kam ich auch nur auf die Idee weil das CD-Radio, dass momentan für die Beschallung am "Putztag" zuständig war, nach 2 Jahren den geist aufgegeben hat, jetzt ist halt die Frage: Einfach ein neues billiges kaufen oder die Anlage mit nem neuen Receiver "wiederbeleben".
Hoffe jetzt ist keiner Beleidigt, aber ganz ehrlich, ist ja schlimmer mit dem gebashe hier als im Grafikkarten unterforum 

Vielen Dank für Alle Antworter und Alle die dieses Super Forum möglich machen!


----------



## Zappaesk (15. August 2017)

time-machine schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt mal nicht davon aus dass du den letzten Punkt auch belegen kannst?Bose hat bei vielen Leuten die nicht soviel Ahnung/erfahrung im HI-FI bereich haben, einen exzellenten Ruf.



Interessanterweise hat Bose nur bei Leuten die sich nicht wirklich auskennen einen absolut schlechten Ruf. Richtige Fachleute erkennen denen ihre Innovationen an. Nicht zuletzt gehört Bose zu den führenden Anbietern z.B. bei fest installierten PA Systemen. EIne Firma ohne Knowhow dürfte soweit nicht kommen. 

Btw Bose hat z.B. rund 300x mehr Umsatz als Nubert... Auch hier kann man nicht bloß mit Marketing so groß werden, da muss ein wenig mehr dahinter stecken...

Der Unterschied ist, das Bose Produkte im Hifi Bereich einen ganz anderen Markt abdecken sollen als den der von Günther Nuberts Produkten. Da gehts um Lifestyle. D.h. möglichst unauffällige Geräte mit ordentlichem Klang, die einfach zu bedienen sind. Also genau das was der TS hier sucht. 



time-machine schrieb:


> Warum dies so ist, bedarf nur ein wenig recherche.Das unternehmen steckt mehr ins Marketing der Produkte als in die Qualität dieser brüllwürfel zu investieren. Egal in welche Zeitung man früher geblickt hat, readers digest, bild der frau, bunte und wie die sich alle nennen, überall gab es werbung von Bose.Dies muss miteinkalkuliert werden was natürlich zur folge hat dass man abstriche bei der Qualität hat.
> Die Menschen verbinden bose mit referenz lautsprechern, hifi pionier, oberklasse soundsystem.



Was spricht dagegen Marketing zu betreiben? Wenn man was verkaufen will, dann hilft das ungemein! Da hat dann ein Konzern wie Bose einfach auch andere Möglichkeiten wie Nubert und Konsorten. Die könnten sich Werbung in den genannten Gazetten schlicht nicht in ausreichender Menge leisten. Mit Qualität bzw. dessen Mangel hat das nichts zu tun. Es sind andere Märkte (s.o.).



time-machine schrieb:


> Genau das hat bose geschafft und ist die einzige Innovation. Den menschen psychologisch konditioniert, bose als Oberklasse Hersteller zu definieren.



Ich glaube du solltest dich mal mit Bose und deren Innovationen beschäftigen, dann würdest du so einen Mumpitz nicht schreiben!



time-machine schrieb:


> Ich sehe werbung von canton, klipsch, nubert um einige zu nennen, nur in fachzeitschriften und dort macht es auch sinn.
> Jeder hifi hersteller könnte mehr werbung schalten, doch dann muss man auch an der Qualität sparen.



Ich sehe (sah, den Kruscht kauf ich ja nicht mehr) dort nur Werbung von Marken, die in den "Fachzeitschriften" gut bewertet wurden... Da ich aber den einen oder anderen Redakteur kenne, weiß ich auch, dass es da "absolut keinen"  Zusammenhang gibt. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich Originalaussagen von Verantwortlichen solcher Gazetten kenne in denen einem Vertrieb klar gemacht wurde, dass es den verdienten Testsieg nur gibt, wenn man mehr Werbung schaltet... 

Abgesehen davon kann ein Konzern wie Bose mit 3.5Mrd Umsatz sehr viel mehr Werbung schalten als das eine kleine Klitsche (und das sind die meisten Boxenhersteller nunmal), ohne deswegen große Abstriche an der Produktqualität zu machen. 



time-machine schrieb:


> Meine canton haben 5 Jahre Garantie
> auf bose gibt es nichtmal die hälfte, dazu plastikchassis und propietäres system.



Ja klar, auf reine passive Boxen kann man ewig Garantie geben, ohne weiteres Risiko. Solange die nirgends runter fallen gehen die im Leben nicht kaputt. Bei Elektronik sieht es ander aus, da gibts mehr potentielle Ausfälle. Wobei auch hier normal nix passiert in 5 Jahren. 



time-machine schrieb:


> BTT/ ich meinte nicht irgenwelche standboxen, der TE sollte sich die natürlich anhören und schauen welches klangbild ihm zusagt. AVR gibt es schon sehr günstig und er braucht ja jetzt nicht ne 9.2 Endstufe.



Und ich meine, warum überhaupt Standboxen? Die kann man nur in großen Räumen vernünftig betreiben und jemand, der ein Bose System sein eigen nennt und sich damit ganz offenbar gegen sichtbares Hifi entschieden hat, der wird kaum irgendwelche große Boxen aufstellen wollen. Du musst dich damit abfinden, dass nicht jeder eine gute Anlage oder gar High End daheim haben will oder braucht. Vielen reicht Bose und Konsorten, weil die Vorteile in deren Anforderungsprofil überwiegen.

Standboxen haben im Übrigen in der Regel nur einen Vorteil ggü. Kompakten. Sie sind lauter! Alles andere geht in Kleiner genauso gut. In winzig a la Bose gibts dann ein paar Abstriche, aber damit kann der TS offenbar leben und für seine Ansprüche reicht es. Deswegen ist es Unsinn hier von Standboxen zu schreiben - zumal du die Räumlichkeiten nicht kennst. Fehlt noch, dass du mit Platitüden a la Klang braucht Volumen oder ähnlichen, physikalisch unbegründbaren Sprüchen kommst!



|L1n3 schrieb:


> kann ich einen neuen (oder nen gebrauchten)  Bose receiver nehmen und den da dran hängen? Sprechen die noch das gleiche "Protokoll"?



Ich fürchte du wirst nur mit dem originalen Gerät glücklich. Da dort die passenden Einstellungen für das zugehörige Boxenset drin sind. Andere Boxensets benötigen andere Einstellungen. Mir wäre nicht bekannt (habe mich da aber auch nicht damit beschäftigt), dass die Bose Receiver universell für alle Sets konfiguriert werden können. Dein Händler weiß das aber sicher...


----------



## |L1n3 (16. August 2017)

Ok also Fazit: Der Receiver muss wieder ein Bose sein, ob das aber klappt muss ich erstmal bei denen nachfragen. Ansonsten muss ich die Anlage wohl entsorgen oder sonst irgendwie umbauen, dass ich auch mit nem Fremdreceiver betreiben kann.
Dann vielen Dank an alle, jetzt mach ich hier erstmal zu, bevor sich die Leute noch an die Gurgel gehen 

edit: ok kann wohl nur ein Mod dicht machen ...


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2017)

Wie wäre es damit den Verstärker weiter zu nutzen und sowas davor zu hängen?
CD-NT670D - Ubersicht


----------

